# Beau needs to lose weight - Now what?



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

LEUllman said:


> So my mini Beau is 16.5" and about 22 lbs, which -- according to our groomer, who raises, breeds, shows, and lives poodles -- is at least 3-4 lbs overweight. He is not a very active or high energy dog; he hates going on walks, so I try to at least give him an intense workout in the yard every day.
> 
> Beau has been eating Nature's Variety Frozen Raw patties for at least a year, and is doing great on it. We get the chicken variety, as the beef gave him the runs. He gets 2 oz (1/4 pattie) in the morning, and 2 oz at night. According to the calculator on the company's site, he should be getting 5 oz a day total, so we're not overfeeding. In fact, if he doesn't get something to supplement the patties, he vomits bile.
> 
> ...


I cannot help you but will be watching closely! Holly is a tank and it does not seem she overeats, but holy cannoli, I need to watch your thread!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I really think Raw has an impact on weight. The thing to remember is Raw bulks them up. Creates more muscle then kibble does. Suri is a good 6-7lbs heavier then I like. So I have reduced her intake a few oz everyday.

With a lower active dog weight will be a struggle sometimes. More yard activity would help if walking is not an option. I would add in some veggies if he will eat them. They are low calorie and basically come through the other end. 

Is he drinking enough water?


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

At 65 calories an ounce, Beau is only eating about 260 calories a day. That doesn't sound like much to me, even for an inactive dog. Does he eat anything else? 

To compare, Jäger is very active with 20-minute walks twice a day, day care once a week, free running at the dog park once a week and longer walks when I have time off work (we walked 10 miles this weekend!). Anyway, he weighs only 15 pounds. He eats about 475 calories a day (sometimes more) and he is very lean.

Has Beau ever been checked for a thyroid disorder? Just asking because my golden retriever was hypothyroid... he never ate that much, but was overweight. (Looking back on it knowing what I know now, I am sure that the corn-based diet he was eating did not help matters...)


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

PaddleAddict said:


> At 65 calories an ounce, Beau is only eating about 260 calories a day. That doesn't sound like much to me, even for an inactive dog. Does he eat anything else?
> 
> To compare, Jäger is very active with 20-minute walks twice a day, day care once a week, free running at the dog park once a week and longer walks when I have time off work (we walked 10 miles this weekend!). Anyway, he weighs only 15 pounds. He eats about 475 calories a day (sometimes more) and he is very lean.
> 
> Has Beau ever been checked for a thyroid disorder? Just asking because my golden retriever was hypothyroid... he never ate that much, but was overweight. (Looking back on it knowing what I know now, I am sure that the corn-based diet he was eating did not help matters...)



Are you feeding Raw? Raw servings are much smaller then kibble?

The thyroid is a good point.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I found a useful calorie requirements calculator when I started feeding mine raw and home cooked. To find the base line, calculate 70+(ideal wt in kilos * 30). Then multiply by 1.45 for low activity, 1.65 for moderate, 1.85 for mod - high, or 1.95 for high. And then adjust according to whether your dog gains or loses weight!

By this calculation, Beau's total kcal requirement would be around 450 kcals - including any treats, etc. That is considerably more than he would seem to be getting from 4oz at 65 kcals an ounce, so unless he is getting rather a lot of calories from treats or other sources, I would check with your vet. 

My moderately active dogs weigh rather less than half Beau, and get around 250 - 275 kcals a day, which keeps them at their ideal weight.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Olie said:


> Are you feeding Raw? Raw servings are much smaller then kibble?
> 
> The thyroid is a good point.


I am not feeding raw, that is a good point. He is eating grain-free (EVO) plus a variety of whole foods (yogurt, eggs, meat, salmon oil). 

So, do overall calorie requirements go down when you feed raw?


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Here is a raw calculator Calculate

Beau is shy 3oz a day according to this.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

I am certainly no expert like some on the Forum, but my Indie is 9 years old so she doesn't have excess energy, like Lady, the puppy. If she doesn't get a 20 min walk every day she gains. If I walk her religiously every day, she loses weight very quickly (noticable in about a month). 

What does Beau do if you take him for a walk?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Can you feel Beau's rib cage? Nickel is 17.5 inches and weighs 21 lbs. I can feel his rib cage and I can see his waist. The vet said he didn't have a weight problem (I was a little concerned when he hit 20 lbs because that's a lot more than I thought a mini poodle would weigh).

I'm feeding Nickel the Primal frozen beef. I suspected that he's allergic to chicken so now we are on a restricted single protein (beef) diet. I chose Primal over NV because all formulas of Primal are single protein ones. He's getting 2.5% of his body weight and that's supposed to be 4.2oz twice a day. I'm only giving him 4oz twice a day (77 kcal per oz = ~616 kcal per day) because I have started adding in green tripe (beef), salmon oil, yogurt, cottage cheese and wheat grass. I give him oxtails (2-3oz) instead of the Primal frozen during the weekends. He's getting Ziwipeak beef jerky as treats. 

He is a pretty active dog. He goes to the playground everyday to chase and wrestle with other dogs for 30-45 mins (he used to do 60-90 mins when he was younger). He goes to daycare at least once, sometimes twice, per week.

I think you have to first determine whether Beau really needs to lose weight because he's already eating pretty small meals when compared to my pig. I guess you can add in more veggies in his meals. Do you think Beau would enjoy an agility class? 

Beau: You look GREAT! You don't look fat at all!


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I feel your pain! I got my MIL's dog (6 year old cockapoo) when MIL had to go into assisted living, and she's double her desired weight (she's lost over 3 pounds so far in 3 weeks - yay!). Rosie weighed 28.2 pounds when we got her, and she should weigh 14 pounds. :angry:

I use the green bean diet. Rosie only gets 1/4 cup of her kibble twice a day. In her evening meal, I put about 1/3 can of no-salt canned green beans. At first, she wouldn't eat them, but her hunger won out, and she now happily scarfs them down. I don't know how that would translate with the diet you feed, but maybe you could cut back a little and put in green beans instead. They provide a very low calorie, high vitamin and fiber supplement, that will make them feel full. Other snacks you could try (rather than the empty calorie, high fat typical dog treats) are pieces of apple and baby carrots. Rosie is learning to like those, too! No citrus though - that's supposed to be bad for dogs. If you feed yogurt, make sure it's the no fat kind; same with cottage cheese.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

I want to add to the discussion about using feel and look to gauge weight. The rib cage test is the most important one, if you can see their waist after a grooming they are not *too* overweight. If you can feel the ribs too much they are under weight. 

You may find your dog is more active when eating more too....definitely support those who suggest a blood test to look for any potential thyroid issues.


----------

